# Patrick plans for possible $800m cut in state budget



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Governor Deval Patrick's administration today announced a broad plan to slice more than $800 million from next year's state budget anticipated federal funding doesn't come through, proposing cuts across nearly every aspect of state government. Only the local aid Beacon Hill sends to cities and towns would be protected, preserving a priority Patrick has set as he campaigns for re-election.

Patrick plans for possible $800m cut in state budget - Local News Updates - MetroDesk - The Boston Globe


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

B.o.h.i.c.a.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Anyone still planning on an 80th RTT soon?


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks KILLJOY.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

The Gov. should start issuing layoff notices where they will do the most good. Himself and his staff.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> Anyone still planning on an 80th RTT soon?


----------



## WSCCJMAJOR (Jun 4, 2010)

Killjoy said:


> Anyone still planning on an 80th RTT soon?


It's in the state budget, and Deval Patrick has shown he supports law enforcement 110%. I'm sure he'll come through and show the residents of the Commonwealth why we entrusted him with high office.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

WSCCJMAJOR said:


> It's in the state budget, and Deval Patrick has shown he supports law enforcement 110%. I'm sure he'll come through and show the residents of the Commonwealth why we entrusted him with high office.


When you go to work at your student summer job as a cleaner at the State Capitol, are your kneepads already built into your uniform or do you have to put them on shortly before undertaking the "other duties as assigned" part of your job ?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

EnforceOfficer said:


> When you go to work at your student summer job as a cleaner at the State Capitol, are your kneepads already built into your uniform or do you have to put them on shortly before undertaking the "other duties as assigned" part of your job ?


I heard he got expelled on Monday


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

niteowl1970 said:


> I heard he got expelled on Monday


The Governor didn't like the fact he spits ?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

This would impact every aspect of the economy. Including Campus Police officers at hospitals. 

Nurses and other ancillary staff. Everyone gets screwed. 

I think its unfair the States even have to pay towards medicaid.

Plus idiots on Mass Health who do not need it. Follow EMS in a large Massachusetts City. At least half of the ambulance calls are BS.

It would be political suicide if Congress and the Senate don't fix this problem and leaving the states holding the bags. Then again... they committed it with the health care bill. Which is my biggest fear, its a time delayed bomb that will ruin the American health care industry as we know it blasting it back into the stone age.

More places will go cash only.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

WSCCJMAJOR said:


> It's never going to be in the state budget, and Deval Patrick has shown he supports reducing law enforcement by 110%. I'm sure he'll act stupidly and show the residents of the Commonwealth why we are shit out of luck with him in high office.


While the original quote was really funny, I noticed a few typographical errors. But don't worry, I fixed them for you.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

There is no succor...the lemmings will re-elect him. I predict that there will be plenty of funding for things the government shouldn't be doing...and nothing for the stuff they are supposed to be doing (LE, courts, etc.).

The destruction of America hurtles toward its conclusion. I doubt that it can be stopped by non-violent means.

Keep your powder dry, brothers and sisters.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate to say it but he may be reelected also. Baker seems to be floating in the background and Cahill just steals votes from Baker = Deval winning.

Huge liberal Meccas like Boston and Cambridge, Worcester wipe out votes for the good guys.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

While the Legislature is milling through over 160 amendments for the stupid casino bill, Patrick is banking his reelection on it passing. Plus with no slots at the race tracks, it will look like he's in charge and not DeLeo.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

With the Governor of RI vetoing the bill,there is a much better chance of the MA one passing.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

you could cut $800m from the state budget just by getting rid of the multiple layers of management in state government starting with the DOC.

Dukakis loaded up the department with hacks as a thank you for their support and the bums have never left !


----------

